

Park nomad, laptop in tow, calls bushes home - dangoldin
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2008/07/31/BAPB1227KF.DTL&hw=park&sn=003&sc=869

======
auston
With a title like that... I'd think they are talking about menloparkbum
[<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=menloparkbum>] !

~~~
menloparkbum
I'm actually not a bum nor do I live in Menlo Park.

However, I do live right next to Golden Gate Park and use it every day. I've
also been lucky enough to have my apartment burglarized by someone who lives
in the park so this article was of personal interest. I followed the comment
thread on SFGate and found some links to this fellow's YouTube videos and his
old blog:

<http://www.youtube.com/user/zebu111>

<http://skylarthomas.blogspot.com/>

He also seems to be active on this forum:
<http://www.bobfreemanboard.com/showthread.php?t=12686>

If you read his other threads, it is obvious he's got some sort of mental
illness.

------
kqr2
<http://guide2homelessness.blogspot.com/>

The Survival Guide to Homelessness blog hasn't been updated in a while but
gives valuable "survival tips" if you became homeless.

Having a car like the man in the SF Chronicle article, even if it's
nonfunctional is a big advantage.

[http://guide2homelessness.blogspot.com/2004/10/importance-
of...](http://guide2homelessness.blogspot.com/2004/10/importance-of-car-
cover.html)

------
pavelludiq
Well, besides a bathroom, a laptop and some clothes i really don't need
anything, i suppose that i could live like that. But in my area it's kid of
dangerous after dark(gangs, dog packs, rapid climate changes). I guess we just
over estimate the things that our civilization gives us, we don't actually
need a lot of stuff, too much TV telling us what we need.

------
MaysonL
A friend of mine has been living in his van for the past five or six years
when he's not on the road (he's a trucker). He's managed to save over $100K in
that period.

------
trefn
He should get a gym membership for showering purposes.

------
cypress-hill
good on this guy. he isn't taking a handout from anyone, isn't making a mess,
isn't detracting from anyone's use of the park. bravo.

